
KORG's New Synthesizer is based around a Raspberry Pi 3 - fit2rule
It has been discovered that KORG&#x27;s new synthesiser, the WaveState, is based around the Raspberry Pi 3 compute module!  This is an astonishing development from a manufacturer that has a long history of developing its own silicon.<p>Developing story here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;noisetheorem&#x2F;status&#x2F;1230144240996450306
======
kristianp
[https://twitter.com/noisetheorem/status/1230144240996450306](https://twitter.com/noisetheorem/status/1230144240996450306)

------
deeblering4
It will be really interesting to see the mods and community that form around
the wavestate considering the high degree of hackability raspberry pi
presumably brings.

------
jdmoreira
Must be baremetal though. Can’t really see any good reason to why this would
run linux. In fact I can see a few reasons not to run linux in this

~~~
jdmoreira
From the github repo it's very clearly running linux. I'm confused... talk
about bloatware. And it must had so much latency as well.

